# Little colorful bug



## jriepe (Apr 23, 2012)

Saw this small bug sitting on the side of my shed today.  It is rather colorful.

Jerry


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 23, 2012)

Colorful for sure.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 23, 2012)

Why I didn't think to clone out all the distracting spots is beyond me but here it is with most of the distractions gone.

Jerry


----------



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2012)

cool bug..........how big is he?


----------



## jriepe (Apr 23, 2012)

greybeard said:


> cool bug..........how big is he?



I would say probably a half inch or a bit over.  Very small.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice shot! Bug season is almost here too! Saw my first decent sized jumper today.. almost 3/8" of an inch.... lol!


----------



## jriepe (Apr 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice shot! Bug season is almost here too! Saw my first decent sized jumper today.. almost 3/8" of an inch.... lol!



Thanks.  I have jumping spiders that hang around on the sides of my garage but they are extremely tiny like this one I took a week or so ago.

Jerry


----------

